# Tren Ace/Test Prop Cycle



## ConnorM (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, first post on the site looking for a bit of advice!

Firstly my stats:
- 21 Years old
- 6'1- 205-210lbs
- 10% BF

This will be my second cycle(planning to start sometime in Jan 2013), first cycle was test E/dbol with good results in terms of gains but I finished the cycle at about 13-14% BF(due to me eating 5000 calories or so of literally anything) and 230lbs with some water to drop still, so since then I've been cutting to get to about 10% currently, but I think I've lost some muscle in the process.

I am planning to the run the cycle like this:
Weeks 1-8 50mg Tren ace - ED
Weeks 1-8 75mg Test prop - ED
Weeks 6-8 500iu HCG - E3D
Weeks 8-10 1500iu HCG - E3D
Weeks 1-10 Armidex 0.5mg - ED

Clomid & Nolva for PCT, was also thinking of getting hold of some caber and keeping it on hand just incase. And I will most likely be running clen on and off for the duration of the cycle.Does all this look ok? Or would anyone change things and why!

However my main question is about my diet during the cycle. I'm looking to drop down to 7/8% bodyfat whilst hoping to gain 10lbs + lean muscle. I've had a look around at other posts regarding this but the views seem to vary. Would it be possible to gain and lose at the same time in a calorie deficit, or could you even drop fat in a surplus on this cycle? And are my goals unrealistic?I'm currently eating about 2000 calories, consisting of roughly 230g protein, 120g carb, 65g fat. But I was thinking of upping this slightly but still staying in a decifit, really not sure what to do though when it comes to nutrition & this cycle so if anyone has any experience on it, share!!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## h3o (Oct 31, 2012)

What does your workout look like and you know the risk of starting aas while this young right?  Your cycle looks good, imho when i get on any aas other then just test prop(which im on now) i try and eat around maintenance calories or slightly higher and work my ass off at the gym more.


----------



## ConnorM (Oct 31, 2012)

Currently training on a 5 day split, usually chest/biceps - legs - triceps - shoulders - back(sometimes biceps again its kind of a lacking point for me). At the moment I do CV 3 times a week after any of those days, usually 15-20 mins incline walking. I've seen on a few posts people saying they were in a deficit and still gained on this particular cycle, wondered if anyone can confirm this maybe.


----------

